# baby Girl 9 Months Thrusting/Humping Movements!!! - Anyone experienced this



## princess.leah

Hello Ladies, 

I'm hoping someone can help me, Ive spoken to my health visitor who says its normal, yet Ive asked everyone I know who have had children and give me a black look and laugh!!! It is quite funny but I'm getting concerned!! 

My little girl is now 9 month, I'd say this started within the last month or so, firstly it was in her high chair, she starts to thrust herself against the crotch post, whilst doing this she is making "noises" and holding her breath and goes quite red in the face. she then started to do this in her car seat, and now on occasions if she is sitting on peoples knees!!! 

My health visitor has said all very normal, she just likes the sensation yet no one I know has any experience of this!! Please help!!! - Will she grow out of it or is there something I can do to stop her doiong it, Ive tried distractions and avoided putting her in things with crotch posts etc, but pretty difficult, as almost everything has a 5 point harness!!! 

Help!!! xx


----------



## rjm09

She's obviously too young to really know what she's doing. She might just be exploring new movements.

I think if my son did that when little, i'd try adverting it somehow, and just try to ignore it.I'm sure she'll outgrow it.


----------



## princess.leah

Anyone else had any experience of this?? x


----------



## tashyluv

My daughter who is 2 and a half does something similar but only when she is tired or going to sleep. ( actually I think I remember doing it as a child!) its just when shes cuddling you or laying on her belly she kind of lifts her bum up and down, I think its a comfort thing for her though x


----------



## quirk

My 9 month old has been doing something very similar for a few months. :) He doesn't go red in the face though, he just kind of goes 'huh' or grunts. The problem with us is that we think it's pretty funny and can't help but giggle, so that won't be helping. :blush: At the beginning, he would do it stood up, holding onto something and would make me think of Duff Man. Now, he still does that, but also does it whilst spread across your lap or whilst sat in front of me when nursing too. He knows we think it's funny because he smirks when doing it now. I think it might sometimes be down to a bit of trapped wind, but I'm not sure. I just hope he grows out of it before too long, I think it might look pretty bad if he's still doing it when he starts nursery. I tried writing a post about this before to find out if anyone else's LO does this, but couldn't think how to word it.


----------



## princess.leah

Thanks ladies, 

My little girl does the grunting noises too. I also hope she will grow out of it!!!! She does it in her pram, in the car seat and now in the jumparoo!!! 

I guess it is normal and as the health visitor said she is so young and she dosent know what she is doing!!! 

xx


----------



## minties

I've definitely heard and seen this before, but usually in older toddlers/preschoolers. It's a normal thing, it simply feels good and is an interesting and comforting sensation.

It's not rude or sexual, a 9 month old has no concept of those things.

Personally I wouldn't worry too much, and if she is still doing it when she is older to just explain it's something best done in private perhaps.

Otherwise you could have her checked fir thrush, it can be insanely itchy. I had it once and would probably find things to grind on for relief if I had it again!


----------



## linzylinz

both my girls did/do this, my oldest did it in her buggy by pulling the straps up lol. i used to get embarased by it and was allways trying to stop her but nothing worked she stopped when i stopped using the buggy. i had a few peope comment and say there daughter did the same i think it just fees nice 
bless them :haha:

my lo now does it on my hip, in the highchair, and bath seat she hasnt done it in the pushchair yet thank god haha im not too bothered this time round she will grow out of doing it and its normal xx


----------



## goddess25

Both my kids have done it, usually in bed or on the carpet.

They have stopped now!


----------



## Lara310809

My daughter atarted doing that when she was about 15 months old I think; I posted about it on here (look through my threads if you like; was around about the summer of 2011 I think) and there were a lot of mums with similar experiences. She soon grew out of it and she hasn't done it now in MONTHS. I actually totally forgot she ever did that :lol:


----------



## kc1980

Lol my LO does it with her pram straps ESP when she's tired. And the other day she was in her bathtub and sitting over the plug and I guess it felt funny when the water was going out because she was giggling. I think it's super cute and funny. They must have tingly feelings in their clitorises (clitori?), right?


----------



## princess.leah

Ah thanks so much for all your replies, so pleased its not just my lo!!! 

Nothing stops her doing it, its mainly if she is bored or tired. I feel more reassured that she will grow out of it!! lol, 

Thasnks again for all your replies. xx


----------



## Mee_Mummy

My DS started doing this around your LO's age & only occasionaly does it now. Normal I think! Xx


----------



## AP

Tori does it, I find it hilarious :haha:


----------



## JASMAK

Let's face it, it feels good! There is nothing wrong with that. It's not sexual in ANY way...there is no thoughts to it. It's comforting. My older daughter used to, and I was very freaked out by it...just because I didn't know. But, I went to a pediatrician, and he said it was NORMAL and occurs in girls more than boys. Boys just keep their hands in their diaper (if they have access). LOL! When she is older, just ask her to do it in private, like her bedroom. My daughter, I am sure, still does, but she does it in her room, and I would rather not know about it. I mean, I don't think it's wrong or gross in ANY way, but as a mom, I think it's best if I just know my kids are normal and doing normal things, and that is good enough. LOL


----------



## princess.leah

Thanks again ladies for all your replies and advice, 


xx


----------



## starangel27

my son is forever in the middle of the living room floor humping his teddys


----------



## bubbles123

My son has a rather unfortunate habit of humping my leg... does make me feel a bit uncomfy so I try to encourage him to move and do it against a teddy or something... Toddlers!


----------



## lucy_x

yep, my LO 'humped' the floor to, use to get herself to sleep that way too :) - she stopped once she learnt to walk x


----------



## c.m.c

my little girl did this and it turned out she had vaginal thrush- it was quite high up and wasnt diagnosed till her GP finally looked with a light and saw wee blisters and everything. though she does still do it from time to time after this and she hasnt had thrush... habit i guess too


----------



## Cassie.

My niece (now aged almost 2 and a half) used to do this from about 10 months, mainly in the pushchair and highchair she carried on doing it until she was up to about 18 months then just stopped when she stopped using the pushchair most of the time.

I work in childcare and have known a lot of children to do it, all have outgrown it in time. Just ignore it and she'll stop in her own time.


----------



## Babushka99

Could it be because its itchy?


----------



## meli1981

i agree that maybe shes itchy. it could be a yeast infection. ive heard of this behavior in older children but shes only nine months. i have heard of babies exploring their privates when their diapers are off, does she do this?


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Aidens always used to do it to toys on his mat and cushions made me roll with laughter xx


----------



## princess.leah

meli1981 said:


> i agree that maybe shes itchy. it could be a yeast infection. ive heard of this behavior in older children but shes only nine months. i have heard of babies exploring their privates when their diapers are off, does she do this?

When her nappy is off she sometimes will kind of pat it, as she does with her tummy when its bare. I think I will make an appointment at the docs just to check its not some kind of yeast infection or something causing an itch. 

Thanks for all the comments and info ladies,xxx


----------



## vimaqt1214

My 9 turning 10 months soon is doing the same thing! She "humps" me, her high chair, her grandmother. I haven't asked the doctor about it yet, but it's good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## cheapandchic

I would only be concerned if it continues with no sign of stopping. Discuss it with her pediatrician or get a second opinion.


----------



## seoj

I've seen many similar posts- to one extent or another, so yes, as you know now it's common. My LO does this things with her legs- she squeezes them together and if she's standing she'll lift one foot (like a flamingo!). She's done this off/on since she was able to pull herself up- a big baby, early walker. She'll squeeze her legs together too in her high chair or car seat. She'll go through stages she'll do it often- then I won't notice it for some time, then she'll start up again. I've no clue when she might grow out of it being she's almost 3yrs... but I just let it go. Sorry for the Frozen pun... not intentional. LOL. 

I did have her checked at first JUST to make sure she didn't have an infection or something else going on- all clear. She never touches or makes noises- just squeezes her thighs together. I haven't known anyone else who's LO did that specifically- but all variations of the same thing I suppose.


----------



## Abz1982

My dd used to do this. Still does some time. Its just cos it feels weird! 

Its worse with boys......DS goes all quiet when you put his talk on then grins at you with ...ahem, you jknow , freaks me out


----------



## Equreuil

My son would do something similar, but I always figured he was just struggling against the harness or belt, or whatever, since he hated being strapped into anything. He hasn't done it in a while though, so maybe it's something they just grow out of doing?


----------



## Wilsey

I think it's definitely worth getting checked just so you can get piece of mind, but it sounds perfectly normal even if she isn't itchy. My daughter is 9 months and hasn't started this, but if she does, I won't be so freaked out haha.


----------



## Islander

mine does...still does and shes nearly 2. its totally innocent and normal. my OH cant bear it and gets embarrased but she'll either grow out of itor get old enough we can explain whats appropriate


----------

